# Catch This! "Ok Jordan fire it in there!"



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I love the guy laughing!
Looks Like Russian Baseball, right TG?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The blond had him shook up.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Straight out of the movie "Major League".....Wild Thing....Lol


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The guy filming/laughing was the best part!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Even the pros get a few warm up throws. Don't sweat it, kid.

Personally, I'd like to see first pitches done the way they do it in South Korea:


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> View attachment 52050


I think I'm in *lust!*


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Even the pros get a few warm up throws. Don't sweat it, kid.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see first pitches done the way they do it in South Korea:
> 
> View attachment 52050


Makes me want to eat sushi!


----------

